# Nami post time skip vs Marineford Luffy



## Luis209 (Jan 17, 2013)

Who wins?

Location: Little garden

Restrictions: Luffy isn't immune to electricity.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 17, 2013)

luffy punchs her to the next island and nami thunders wont work on him and this thread is terrible


----------



## Luis209 (Jan 17, 2013)

Nami has other ways to attack. Isn't just electricity. Read manga, please.


----------



## Typhon (Jan 17, 2013)

Until Nami starts unleashing tornados and tsunamis, I don't think she'll have what it takes to beat Luffy.


----------



## RF (Jan 17, 2013)

The rape is so bad here,that it could be featured in the next chapter of Berserk.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 17, 2013)

Luis209 said:


> Nami has other ways to attack. Isn't just electricity. Read manga, please.



No you read the manga, nami will get fisted with this 

or get blitzed with gear 2nd (and I *hate* luffy)


----------



## Luis209 (Jan 17, 2013)

You are assuming that Nami not improve in two years of trainning? You think that her Mirage tempo couldn't reage to G2 pre skip Luffy?


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 17, 2013)

is this a joke? Luffy curbspeedblitzrapestomps her


----------



## JustSumGuy (Jan 17, 2013)

C'mon now. At least give Luffy some restrictions.


----------



## Soca (Jan 17, 2013)

Luis209 said:


> You are assuming that Nami not improve in two years of trainning? You think that her Mirage tempo couldn't reage to G2 pre skip Luffy?



And what is mirage tempo supposed to do exactly? make him confused for  a couple seconds so she can attack with the electricity that he's immune to? Yea she gets punched out...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 17, 2013)

lol at baby-5 stomping Luffy. 

People need to think before they post.


----------



## Soca (Jan 17, 2013)

wrong thread budd


----------



## Meruem (Jan 17, 2013)

Red Guardian said:


> The rape is so bad here,that it could be featured in the next chapter of Berserk.



I lost it when I read this.


----------



## Luis209 (Jan 17, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> And what is mirage tempo supposed to do exactly? make him confused for  a couple seconds so she can attack with the electricity that he's immune to? Yea she gets punched out...


It supposed to avoid Luffy attacks. Her Mirage tempo should be much more developped with a lot of variations. She used heat against Monet, so she hasn't only electricity attacks.

Usopp recieved a punch from a giant kid and stay fine, Nami would not be KO from a jet pistol from Luffy.


----------



## Soca (Jan 17, 2013)

Luis209 said:


> It supposed to avoid Luffy attacks. *Her Mirage tempo should be much more developped with a lot of variations.* She used heat against Monet, so she hasn't only electricity attacks.
> 
> Usopp recieved a punch from a giant kid and stay fine, Nami would not be KO from a jet pistol from Luffy.



This is a recurring problem in a lot of your threads, in battle threads you bring real feats not your imagined assumptions. Right now all namis mirage tempo is capable of doing is the same thing she had from pre skip and her by using it to get by hodis men and retrieving the contract from them that's it. Until other variations are shown that little detail doesn't count.

As for usopp he has a bigger gap on durability compared to nami since pre-skip who hasn't show to have taken anything nearly as powerful, so after a couple jet pistols [this is being generous] she'll be down for the count.


----------



## Luis209 (Jan 17, 2013)

> As for usopp he has a bigger gap on durability compared to nami since pre-skip who hasn't show to have taken anything nearly as powerful, so after a couple jet pistols [ this is being generous] she'll be down for the count.


You are wrong here. Oda said in a SBS that Usopp would be the weakest SH forever, in a physical terms. 



> This is a recurring problem in a lot of your threads, in battle threads you bring real feats not your imagined assumptions. Right now all nami mirage tempo is capable of doing is the same thing she had from pre skip and her by using it to get by hodis men and retrieving the contract paper that's it. Until other variations are shown that little detail doesn't count.


Oh, do you think she don't improve her Clima tact? We already see that yes, so there's no pointing in don't assume that her mirage tempo is much more developed. All of her techniques are.


----------



## Skream (Jan 17, 2013)

gomu gomu no, bazooka!

*flys to a different island*


----------



## Imagine (Jan 17, 2013)

Luffy punches her face in. Luffy took on Enel's lightning no problem. Enel was packing million+ volts of electricity. Nami isn't there yet. Not to mention her speed feats are piss poor and there's nothing that indicates she can keep up with G2 Luffy.


----------



## Soca (Jan 17, 2013)

Luis209 said:


> You are wrong here. Oda said in a SBS that Usopp would be the weakest SH forever, in a physical terms.



No he was not that specific he said he'd be the weakest, he never clarified whether it was physically or mentally but even if he did mean physically he has yet to prove that fact. Every attack usopp has taken surpasses everything nami has taken from a beating from jyabura down to taking multiple hits from a 5 ton bat cracking his skull. 



> Oh, do you think she don't improve her Clima tact? We already see that yes, so there's no pointing in don't assume that her mirage tempo is much more developed. All of her techniques are.



She's improved her electricity which we both know wouldn't do anything to luffy, her heat balls wouldn't be able to do anything to him considering his speed would be enough to dodge it so that's out to. She could probably devise a strategy but all that would do is stall the inevitable. Nobody's saying she hasn't improved but until she shows an attack that can actually keep up with luffys speed and do enough damage that's actually shown in the manga and not in your head then she has nothing and luffy wins.


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 17, 2013)

Even as a semi lurker here I can safley say this.

This thread is bad, and you should feel bad.  What the hell is she supposed to do against him again, besides get knocked around like a ragdoll?


----------



## Hitorio (Jan 17, 2013)

Nami. Happiness Punch. Low-Dif.


----------



## blueframe01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mintaka said:


> Even as a semi lurker here I can safley say this.
> 
> This thread is bad, and you should feel bad.  What the hell is she supposed to do against him again, besides get knocked around like a ragdoll?



Semi Lurker with a post count of 20k++ 

On topic Nami isn't winning this. No doubt she has improved a lot during the time skip, but the fact remains that her most damaging moves are lightning based, which Luffy is immune to. I'd vote for her against pre ts. Lucci or even Kid. But not Luffy


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 17, 2013)

blueframe01 said:


> Semi Lurker with a post count of 20k++
> 
> On topic Nami isn't winning this. No doubt she has improved a lot during the time skip, but the fact remains that her most damaging moves are lightning based, which Luffy is immune to. I'd vote for her against pre ts. Lucci or even Kid. But not Luffy


I rarley if ever post in this praticular subsection.  I do however look through it every now and then.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 17, 2013)

EoS Nami couldnt even beat Marineford Luffy.


----------



## Jabba (Jan 17, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> EoS Nami couldnt even beat Marineford Luffy.



That remains to be seen. 

OT: Nami is in no way winning this. Without prep, she can't create the mirages fast enough to counteract Gear Second Luffy. Now that I think about it, *none* of her attacks are fast enough to keep up with Gear Second Luffy.


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 17, 2013)

Nami fall pregnant


----------



## Shinryu (Jan 17, 2013)

Luffy absolutely no difficulty and your retarded OP


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 18, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> EoS Nami couldnt even beat Marineford Luffy.



this / thread


----------



## Bansai (Jan 18, 2013)

You are the same guy who posted the "Post-skip Nami vs Pre-skip Hannyabal" thread, and you expected Nami to lose (also that's ridiculous). And now you're letting her fight Pre-skip Luffy? Seriously? Luffy will always have the elementary advantage when fighting Nami, how is she suppose to win?


----------



## Luis209 (Jan 18, 2013)

> You are the same guy who posted the "Post-skip Nami vs Pre-skip Hannyabal" thread, and you expected Nami to lose (also that's ridiculous). And now you're letting her fight Pre-skip Luffy? Seriously? Luffy will always have the elementary advantage when fighting Nami, how is she suppose to win?


Maybe i change my opinion... And on topic Nami vs Hannyabal i dont said that Nami would lose.  

Nami has other ways to fight, is not just electricity.


----------



## Magician (Jan 18, 2013)

Restrict rubber immunity, gear 2nd, gear third, his legs, his arms, his eyes, his nose, _and_ his ears and then this is a match 

But in all seriousness, this is a terrible thread.  Nami losses in almost all scenario's.


----------



## Jabba (Jan 18, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> *Restrict rubber immunity, gear 2nd, gear third, his legs, his arms, his eyes, his nose, and his ears and then this is a match *
> 
> But in all seriousness, this is a terrible thread.  Nami losses in almost all scenario's.



I know you were being sarcastic, but Luffy would get stomped under these conditions.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 18, 2013)

Nami hasn't shown any attacks that can hurt Luffy. He has taken stronger lightning attacks just fine. 

Everyone became a lot stronger over the skip, but Nami was barely a Mid Tier pre-skip, she isn't suddenly Jimbei level.


----------



## blueframe01 (Jan 18, 2013)

patrick4life said:


> Nami hasn't shown any attacks that can hurt Luffy. He has taken stronger lightning attacks just fine.
> 
> Everyone became a lot stronger over the skip, but Nami was barely a Mid Tier pre-skip, *she isn't suddenly Jimbei level*.



You actually think it takes someone as strong as Jimbei to beat MF Luffy?? :amazed


----------



## Luis209 (Jan 18, 2013)

I already put restrictions on this match. I edited the first post. Luffy doesn't have immunity to electricity. Who wins now?


----------



## Jabba (Jan 18, 2013)

Luis209 said:


> I already put restrictions on this match. I edited the first post. Luffy doesn't have immunity to electricity. Who wins now?



Still Luffy with the same amount of difficulty. Nami simply can't produce lightning in time to match Gear Second Luffy.


----------



## Doma (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't think this fight will be as one-sided as everyone else thinks. But still, Luffy's speed and powerful attacks makes him a bad match-up for Nami.


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 18, 2013)

Nami wins without Lighting Immunity.
And for the person who said MF Luffy can beat EoS Nami. EoS Nami will be VA level


----------



## Jabba (Jan 18, 2013)

CM Pinkie said:


> Nami wins without Lighting Immunity.
> And for the person who said MF Luffy can beat EoS Nami. EoS Nami will be VA level



Nami *can't* win here.


----------



## Shinryu (Jan 18, 2013)

CM Pinkie said:


> Nami wins without Lighting Immunity.
> And for the person who said MF Luffy can beat EoS Nami. EoS Nami will be VA level



MF Luffy is already VC level


----------



## Forcer (Jan 18, 2013)

Luffy wins, i think he can even tank her lighting attacks, a couple of them


----------



## tanman (Jan 18, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> EoS Nami couldnt even beat Marineford Luffy.



Aaaaaaaaaand that's where I'm calling bullshit.
The gap between Strawhats has never been that big. That was one of the points of Luffy vs. Ussop.


----------



## Shinryu (Jan 18, 2013)

tanman said:


> Aaaaaaaaaand that's where I'm calling bullshit.
> The gap between Strawhats has never been that big. That was one of the points of Luffy vs. Ussop.



bullfuck Usopp couldnt do horseshit to a serious Luffy


----------



## Imagine (Jan 18, 2013)

The restrictions change nothing. Luffy still punches her in the face.


----------



## Jabba (Jan 18, 2013)

ChaosX7 said:


> bullfuck Usopp couldnt do horseshit to a serious Luffy



To a pre-Gears Luffy? Yes he can.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 18, 2013)

No. He can't. A blood lusted Luffy would knock Ussop's head off. Gears or not.


----------



## Jabba (Jan 18, 2013)

Imagine said:


> No. He can't. A blood lusted Luffy would knock Ussop's head off. Gears or not.



I disagree.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 18, 2013)

The Creed said:


> I disagree.


That's fine. 









The manga disagrees with you though.


----------



## Jabba (Jan 18, 2013)

Imagine said:


> That's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of those panels are strength feats, which is turned into fodder by the Impact Dial. As for the Gatling Gun, Usopp can whip out a Flash Dial or drop some smoke bombs and dodge out of the way, sending a couple of Fire Boshis his direction Luffy's direction while he's at it. 

Usopp has shown to posses a ton of knowledge on Luffy during the Luffy vs Usopp battle. Gommu Gommu no Axe takes too long to prep. A Gommu Gommu no Rifle requires the user to fly their arm back first, which also uses up time. Same with the Bazooka.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 18, 2013)

The Creed said:


> Most of those panels are strength feats, which is turned into fodder by the Impact Dial. As for the Gatling Gun, Usopp can whip out a Flash Dial or drop some smoke bombs and dodge out of the way, *sending a couple of Fire Boshis his direction Luffy's direction while he's at it. *
> 
> Usopp has shown to posses a ton of knowledge on Luffy during the Luffy vs Usopp battle. Gommu Gommu no Axe takes too long to prep. A Gommu Gommu no Rifle requires the user to fly their arm back first, which also uses up time. Same with the Bazooka.


Too bad none of that shit is gonna drop Luffy. Luffy has taken shit from Characters far beyond Ussop's power. Do you really think that is gonna put Luffy down when he's tanked a sables from Croc and overpowered his La Spada? Mind you La Spada plowed through stone and steel like butter. A blood lusted punch from Luffy *would* break his impact dial along with his face.


----------



## Jabba (Jan 18, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Too bad none of that shit is gonna drop Luffy. Luffy has taken shit from Characters far beyond Ussop's power. Do you really think that is gonna put Luffy down when he's tanked a sables from Croc and overpowered his La Spada? Mind you La Spada plowed through stone and steel like butter. A blood lusted punch from Luffy *would* break his impact dial along with his face.



We've never seen an Impact Dial break before, even after Sanji kicked it. Now I'm not going to compare Skypeia Sanji's kick to a bloodlusted EL Luffy, but we've never seen the Impact Dial break, period, and that's all there is to it. 

None of Luffy's shit is gonna down Usopp, either. Not if the Impact Dial doesn't break. Until we get a clear panel where the Impact Dial breaks, this debate is not going anywhere.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 18, 2013)

The Creed said:


> We've never seen an Impact Dial break before, even after Sanji kicked it. Now I'm not going to compare Skypeia Sanji's kick to a bloodlusted EL Luffy, but we've never seen the Impact Dial break, period, and that's all there is to it.
> 
> None of Luffy's shit is gonna down Usopp, either. Not if the Impact Dial doesn't break. Until we get a clear panel where the Impact Dial breaks, this debate is not going anywhere.


Well, you know, Luffy could always...ring his neck? Or grab him? Take it from him? It's not hard to do. There's various ways to work around a impact dial and Usopp does lose if he has to rely on it.


----------



## Shinryu (Jan 19, 2013)

> None of Luffy's shit is gonna down Usopp, either. Not if the Impact Dial doesn't break. Until we get a clear panel where the Impact Dial breaks, this debate is not going anywhere.



Bro Enel took a Reject Dial point blank with kairouseki and lived and Luffy is still more durable than him also spamming Impact Dial fucks up Usopps bones.

 Luffy would kill Usopp in a microsecond,that fight was PIS Water 7 Luffy was sparring with Franky who was destroying city blocks and Luffy could blitz Usopp before he even moves a mm


----------



## Sure (Jan 19, 2013)

ChaosX7 said:


> Bro Enel took a Reject Dial point blank with kairouseki and lived and Luffy is still more durable than him also spamming Impact Dial fucks up Usopps bones.
> 
> Luffy would kill Usopp in a microsecond,that fight was PIS Water 7 Luffy was sparring with Franky who was destroying city blocks and Luffy could blitz Usopp before he even moves a mm



Enel pretty much died from it. But he came back to life.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 19, 2013)

Luffy wins low to mid difficulty.

And that's being generous.


----------



## Jabba (Jan 19, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Well, you know, Luffy could always...ring his neck? Or grab him? Take it from him? It's not hard to do. There's various ways to work around a impact dial and Usopp does lose if he has to rely on it.



Yes, I suppose he could *if he managed to close the gap between them.* Usopp's not going to let that happen. If Luffy tries to run at him with a Gatling Gun, Usopp will throw caltrops at his feet. If Luffy somehow manages to close the gap, a Flash Dial would obscure his vision, making way for Usopp to further the distance again. 



ChaosX7 said:


> Bro Enel took a Reject Dial point blank with kairouseki and lived and Luffy is still more durable than him also spamming Impact Dial fucks up Usopps bones.
> 
> Luffy would kill Usopp in a microsecond,that fight was PIS Water 7 Luffy was sparring with Franky who was destroying city blocks and Luffy could blitz Usopp before he even moves a mm



Bro, he was practically dead already. If it wasn't for his DF to resurrect him back to health, he would've died, there and then. 

I'm not going to debate anything here until you tell me a way Usopp would lose that fast.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 19, 2013)

Nami can win...
in bed 
or ruffi indeed don't have balls,
since he reject Boa Hancock


----------



## Imagine (Jan 19, 2013)

The Creed said:


> Yes, I suppose he could *if he managed to close the gap between them.* Usopp's not going to let that happen. If Luffy tries to run at him with a Gatling Gun, Usopp will throw caltrops at his feet. If Luffy somehow manages to close the gap, a Flash Dial would obscure his vision, making way for Usopp to further the distance again.


Caltrops? Flash dials? The hell is any of that gonna do to Luffy? Simply walking up to him and taking it from him is enough. And are you seriously suggesting that Usopp could resist Luffy in a hth distance? Or even once Luffy gets his hands on him? Not happening.


----------



## Coruscation (Jan 19, 2013)

Point of Luffy vs. Usopp wasn't show that "the gap between Luffy and Usopp isn't big", it was to show that Usopp isn't weak. A weak person couldn't have done anything to Luffy under any circumstances. No different from Luffy vs. Monet where Monet was later treated like crap by Zoro. It was done to show that the person is a capable fighter, not anywhere near Luffy in power. Luffy fodderized Bellamy and Usopp is obviously weaker than the 55 million bounty pirate. If Luffy had been bloodlusted it would have gone the exact same way.


----------



## Jabba (Jan 19, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Caltrops? Flash dials? The hell is any of that gonna do to Luffy? Simply walking up to him and taking it from him is enough. And are you seriously suggesting that Usopp could resist Luffy in a hth distance? Or even once Luffy gets his hands on him? Not happening.



Yes, because the caltrops didn't make Luffy falter during their battle. 

You're misinterpreting me. I have never said throughout this whole argument that Usopp could beat Luffy. The point of me actually participating in this debate is how you guys seem to think Usopp can't do horse shit to pre-Gears Luffy. That's bullshit. Not being able to do "horse shit" is the equivalent of no-low difficulty. 

Luffy's tanking and resistance abilities are two separate things. He can tank La Sparda, sure, but what happens if he gets poisoned? Does he just shrug it off and continue to fight at 100% of his full potential? If Usopp managed to fill his Breath Dial with poison, what happens then? Luffy might live, but he *will* become weaker.


----------



## Jabba (Jan 19, 2013)

Coruscation said:


> Point of Luffy vs. Usopp wasn't show that "the gap between Luffy and Usopp isn't big", it was to show that Usopp isn't weak. A weak person couldn't have done anything to Luffy under any circumstances. No different from Luffy vs. Monet where Monet was later treated like crap by Zoro. It was done to show that the person is a capable fighter, not anywhere near Luffy in power. Luffy fodderized Bellamy and Usopp is obviously weaker than the 55 million bounty pirate. If Luffy had been bloodlusted it would have gone the exact same way.



My point exactly.


----------



## Skream (Jan 19, 2013)

Ell oh Ell!

Luffy stomps


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 19, 2013)

tanman said:


> Aaaaaaaaaand that's where I'm calling bullshit.
> The gap between Strawhats has never been that big. That was one of the points of Luffy vs. Ussop.



I was just kidding, but seriously this is a stomp thread even without Luffy's immunity.


ChaosX7 said:


> *Bro Enel took a Reject Dial point blank with kairouseki and lived *and Luffy is still more durable than him also spamming Impact Dial fucks up Usopps bones.
> 
> Luffy would kill Usopp in a microsecond,that fight was PIS Water 7 Luffy was sparring with Franky who was destroying city blocks and Luffy could blitz Usopp before he even moves a mm


 No he didnt he died (then came back to life like a boss)


----------



## MYJC (Jan 19, 2013)

What's up with the Luffy underestimation on this board?


----------



## Byrd (Jan 20, 2013)

this thread


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 20, 2013)

close this awful thread please


----------



## Imagine (Jan 20, 2013)

The Creed said:


> Yes, because the caltrops didn't make Luffy falter during their battle.
> 
> You're misinterpreting me. I have never said throughout this whole argument that Usopp could beat Luffy. The point of me actually participating in this debate is how you guys seem to think Usopp can't do horse shit to pre-Gears Luffy. That's bullshit. Not being able to do "horse shit" is the equivalent of no-low difficulty.
> 
> Luffy's tanking and resistance abilities are two separate things. He can tank La Sparda, sure, but what happens if he gets poisoned? Does he just shrug it off and continue to fight at 100% of his full potential? If Usopp managed to fill his Breath Dial with poison, what happens then? Luffy might live, but he *will* become weaker.


Then why argue it? If Usopp can't win then drop it. Leave it at that. There's no reason to argue this to the ground if you don't think he can win in the first place.


----------



## Luis209 (Jan 20, 2013)

Don't close this until Nami shows more of what she is capable of.


----------



## Jabba (Jan 20, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Then why argue it? If Usopp can't win then drop it. Leave it at that. There's no reason to argue this to the ground if you don't think he can win in the first place.



I am pretty much obliged to keep up this debate if the Usopp underestimation is this low. I refuse to believe that Usopp can't do "horse shit" to pre-Gears Luffy. I won't accept it until somebody proves me wrong.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 20, 2013)

The Creed said:


> I am pretty much obliged to keep up this debate if the Usopp underestimation is this low. I refuse to believe that Usopp can't do "horse shit" to pre-Gears Luffy. I won't accept it until somebody proves me wrong.


You've been proven wrong. And yet you still keep it up. Luffy has durability feats that are > what Usopp can do.


----------



## Jabba (Jan 20, 2013)

Imagine said:


> You've been proven wrong. And yet you still keep it up. Luffy has durability feats that are > what Usopp can do.



I have not been proven wrong yet. I have countered every single aspect you've listed. I'm still waiting for you to answer the poison matter. Usopp won't go down without giving Luffy trouble. Like Corus said, the battle showed Usopp wasn't weak, even compared to Luffy. Luffy is *not* walking out of that battle without *AT LEAST* a few bruises.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 20, 2013)

The Creed said:


> I have not been proven wrong yet. I have countered every single aspect you've listed. I'm still waiting for you to answer the poison matter. Usopp won't go down without giving Luffy trouble. Like Corus said, the battle showed Usopp wasn't weak, even compared to Luffy. Luffy is *not* walking out of that battle without *AT LEAST* a few bruises.


Uh...okay? He gets a few bruises? That matters not. He gets a ''bruise'' or two until Luffy gets mad and rails his face in. Happy? Feel like you've won now.

Luffy still wins low diff.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 20, 2013)

Sooo Nami actually DOES something in a chapter, and bam she's capable to fight pre-TS Luffy... seems legit.


----------



## Jabba (Jan 20, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Uh...okay? He gets a few bruises? That matters not. He gets a ''bruise'' or two until Luffy gets mad and rails his face in. Happy? Feel like you've won now.
> 
> Luffy still wins low diff.



You still haven't answered the poison thing. If that takes into effect, the match gets to at least mid diff, if not high.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 20, 2013)

The Creed said:


> You still haven't answered the poison thing. If that takes into effect, the match gets to at least mid diff, if not high.


It's not taking effect into the match because Usopp isn't getting the chance.


----------



## Jabba (Jan 20, 2013)

Imagine said:


> It's not taking effect into the match because Usopp isn't getting the chance.



Let me say it this way: Long range attacks can't do shit to Usopp due to the Impact Dial. Moves like Rifle, Bazooka, etc. take way too long to prep. Luffy's only chance is to close the distance. Once he does that:

Flash Dial + Breath Dial (filled to the brim with poison) = Weakened Luffy.


----------



## Ching Chang Chong (Jan 20, 2013)

Why is everybody looking down on Usopp?


----------



## Jabba (Jan 20, 2013)

Ching Chang Chong said:


> Why is everybody looking down on Usopp?



Get in line, bud.


----------



## White (Jan 20, 2013)

Honestly the scale of Nami's attacks in recent chapters makes her a significant threat to Luffy. The only thing we really lack from Nami is durability/endurance feats, post skip. If they equate to the power she has shown in recent chapters, she would be more than a match for him.


----------

